# Possible Passive Tank Issue (Urea)



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got my oil change, fuel fuel filter change and urea refill at a buddy's shop tonight. The active tank filled up nicely but the passive tank took very little urea in, if any at all. We tried several times with no luck. Since he's a certified BMW tech, he hooked up his computer to my car and the software showed my active tank full and my passive tank at "49" which fell under the "low/empty" category. 

He thinks it might be a clogged valve. I have no real urgency to look into this right now as I can't deal with the hassle of loaners from the dealer. He's looking to see if warranty will cover it and I'll go from there.

Anyone else encountered this yet?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted on the other forum, but emissions components have a 7/70k warranty on them. If there's something wrong, and you're within that spectrum, you're covered.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

GreekboyD said:


> Just got my oil change, fuel fuel filter change and urea refill at a buddy's shop tonight. The active tank filled up nicely but the passive tank took very little urea in, if any at all. We tried several times with no luck. Since he's a certified BMW tech, he hooked up his computer to my car and the software showed my active tank full and my passive tank at "49" which fell under the "low/empty" category.
> 
> He thinks it might be a clogged valve. I have no real urgency to look into this right now as I can't deal with the hassle of loaners from the dealer. He's looking to see if warranty will cover it and I'll go from there.
> 
> Anyone else encountered this yet?


Not encountered but it sounds as a clogged vent. Any of the metering valves would not impact filling.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Stugots said:


> Posted on the other forum, but emissions components have a 7/70k warranty on them. If there's something wrong, and you're within that spectrum, you're covered.


Does Canada have the same coverage as the U.S.?


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

....and CA has even longer coverage of emissions systems too. The nanny state is good for something I guess.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Posted on the other forum, but emissions components have a 7/70k warranty on them. If there's something wrong, and you're within that spectrum, you're covered.


This is not true at all.

There is a federal warranty for 8 years/80k miles (8/80) which covers a few components (maybe 4,5).

There is a CALIFORNIA warranty of 7/70 that covers quite a few components (they are listed in your warranty booklet) but not the entire system.

Finally there is a complete warranty on the overall system- anything at all- which is 2 years 24k. You will note that this is less than BMWs overall warranty. But this 2/24 is a performance warranty: anything at all doesnt work right it is warratnted.

Too many people think there is some total emissions warranty past the standard and there isnt.

Having said that, this advice is US centric- in Canada, YMMV

A


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, meant to say a clogged vent. Shouldn't ge a difficult repair at all. Knowing them, they just might replace my whole urea tanks/system.


----------

